# RS Lower Front Lip



## CruzeBC (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## kristed (Apr 5, 2012)

Looking good.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

what did u use


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Here is an Eco front lip on my cruze RS I just installed today


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

CyclonicWrath said:


> View attachment 14627
> View attachment 14628
> 
> Here is an Eco front lip on my cruze RS I just installed today


Your rims looks awesome. I see some plastic dipped rims and for some reason they just don't look so good. Are they the regular black or something else like smoke color?

The OP's car looks great as well, it really looks good against the white. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Tjax said:


> Your rims looks awesome. I see some plastic dipped rims and for some reason they just don't look so good. Are they the regular black or something else like smoke color?
> 
> The OP's car looks great as well, it really looks good against the white.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Just regular black plasti dip 4 coats tho but very light on each coat = success


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

K thanks. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

